# What is your average weekly grocery bill?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just looked at our last ~30 weekly Walmart grocery pickups for our family of 4 (2 adults, 6yo, 2yo), and it looks like we average about $103/week. Over that period, the min weekly pickup was $45 and the max was $149.

These numbers include some non-food items - basically anything we would order through Walmart grocery pickup. For instance, the $149 max bill was inflated a bit by a $20 bundle of paper towels.

I know this is kind of subjective and some people may not buy groceries with the regularity that we do, but what does your average weekly grocery bill look like?


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

@Ware I just averaged out my Walmart pickup/delivery for the past year with an average of $146.84 some of this is skewed a little by delivery fees though before we signed up for Walmart+. 2 adults 2 kids( 2 yo, 5 yo)


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm jealous of those numbers 
Our weekly pickup at Giant ranged from $205 to $320. But we also commonly do a mid week order too, so our total average weekly spend was $290. 
My wife and I have 4 boys. Aged 9,5,4,2. I wish I knew how much it costs to buy the food the boys actually eat vs what we throw away.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Probably 90% bought at Aldi usually around $100 a week. I buy milk in ohio as it is about half the price vs PA. With small items as needed during week probably closer to $125.

Two adults and three kids. Usually once a month we try to finish everything in the fridge and cupboards if we can.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

There's probably a WholeFoods joke in here somewhere.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting topic. To put it in context, what's your dining spending? What is the total you spend on food?

For my family, dining spending is very low, we cook at home almost all the time. Our grocery spending is more than $1,000 a month, perhaps about $300+ per week.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Dining out is an interesting variable. The children present challenges when sitting down in a restaurant, so it's extraordinarily rare. We just get takeout pizza every Friday. It's about $40.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here - between COVID and having two young children, we rarely eat out anymore.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Same here - between COVID and having two young children, we rarely eat out anymore.


And when we do lately it's been Little Caesar's $5 a pizza. It's hard to mess up pizza and it taste fine to my questionable palate.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> And when we do lately it's been Little Caesar's $5 a pizza. It's hard to mess up pizza and it taste fine to my questionable palate.


Agreed. We do Texas Roadhouse because it's so loud, our kids won't disturb anyone, and if they spill on the floor, the peanut shells hide it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I think my family of 5 with 3 kids 7 and under averages around $800-1000 a month.

Solidly in the 200-300 a week range I think. Toss in a bi monthly "stock up, of the essentials ".

Includes some food deliveries, curbside deliveries, and we rarely eat out or buy prepared stuff. We do also eat relatively fresh and organic when we can, and generally our meats are of higher than normal quality when we do get them.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I keep track of my spending, among other items, very closely. We spend ~$157 a week on groceries.

This figure includes household paper products - TP, PT, and Kleenex. Plus some cleaning supplies.

We almost never eat out. I like to grill, and my wife likes to cook side dishes, so it all works out well.

If we eat out, it is usually Pizza Hut, Popeye's Chicken, BBQ, or Jimmy John's for subs. All take out.

We splurge a little on meat, chardonnay, jarlsberg, half & half, Gatorade, and some fresh seafood.

We have saved a lot of money over the years by not eating at restaurants (except for business...).


----------

